
A Fascinating YouTube video/campaign - jedc
http://www.youtube.com/tippexperience
======
jedc
My favourites so far: fights, calls, photographs, and fucks. Probably more to
come...

~~~
amirmc
Try 'smokes with'

~~~
jedc
I'm really curious how many of these videos there are! I did get a couple of
404's, but there are a lot of distinctly different and funny clips.

~~~
amirmc
Some of the phrases must be grouped. 'Smokes with' and 'stones' brings up the
same video. Overall, I think this is entertaining but it's not on par with Old
Spice

~~~
jedc
I love that Old Spice created video replies to people in near real-time.
That's real interaction with a brand.

I love that Tipp-Ex had the creativity to put together a whole ton of funny
clips ahead of time, and leave people to discover them. Amazing effort.

